# Remise étudiant, justificatif.



## SteevenD (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais acheter un Macbook Pro Retina 15', sachant qu'avec la remise étudiant, le prix passe de 2275 à 2095, ce qui n'est pas négligeable. 
Le seul petit hic, c'est que je ne suis pas étudiant, j'envisageais de le commander avec mon cousin qui est en études supérieurs, mais j'ai quand même effectué un petit test: 
J'ai fait comme si je commandais le MBP avec la remise étudiant, et je suis allé jusqu'a l'étape du paiement, et a aucun moment, Apple ne m'a demandé de justificatif.

donc je voulais savoir, les personnes qui ont déjà commandé avec cette remise, a quel moment Apple nous demandent ils un justificatif, et quel type ?

Merci.


----------



## isams (18 Novembre 2012)

Pareil je me pose cette question, sauf que pour ma part j'ai trouvé une page non sécurisé ou il est possible de commander sans avoir à se connecter à l'intranet de l'université.

J'ai appelé Apple hier pour avoir quelques infos sur un macbook et je lui est demandé par la même occasion comment ça ce passe pour la justification : Apparemment après la commande tu envois un justificatif de scolarité par mail pour que la commande soit validé 
Appart si c'est du bluff ^^


----------



## SteevenD (18 Novembre 2012)

De la part d'Apple, ca m'étonnerai.
Bon, bah me reste plus qu'a aller acheter mon Macbook Pro en suisse.


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Apple peut demander un justificatif. Lorsque j'ai acheté mon iMac, je n'avais pas encore les codes de l'AOC de mon école doctorale. Le salarié qui avait pris ma commande (Apple Store online) m'avait demandé un justificatif. 
Par contre lorsque mon amie a commandé son MacBook, par l'intermédiaire de mon compte AOC cela n'a pas posé de problèmes.

Pour le store éducation je ne sais pas s'ils peuvent demander une justification.

 Voilà j'espère  que ma modeste contribution pourra vous aider.

Nicolas


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2012)

isams a dit:


> Pareil je me pose cette question, sauf que pour ma part j'ai trouvé une page non sécurisé ou il est possible de commander sans avoir à se connecter à l'intranet de l'université.
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple hier pour avoir quelques infos sur un macbook et je lui est demandé par la même occasion comment ça ce passe pour la justification : Apparemment après la commande tu envois un justificatif de scolarité par mail pour que la commande soit validé
> *Appart si c'est du bluff ^^*



Essaie, tu verras bien.  Sérieusement, si c'était possible un tel plan, tout le monde en profiterait. Allez, ne rêve pas.


----------



## Frodor (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense pouvoir répondre à vos questions alors ! J'ai moi-même utilisé le store éducation, sans pour autant être étudiant en études supérieurs (je suis lycéen) !
En effet, pour certains établissements participant au programme AOC, il est très aisé de profiter des réductions avantageuses ... sans passer par l'intranet de l'école.
J'ai déjà commandé plusieurs produits Apple par ce biais : un iMac 27", l'année dernière (1800E au lieu de 2000E, ça se prend) et un Mac mini il y a 5 mois (une réduction de 150E ça se prends aussi; avec ça, j'achète l'Apple Care ...). Aucun justificatif demandé de la part d' Apple lors de la commande et plusieurs mois après. 

Suis-je donc en tord si je profite d'un tel système ? Je pense que non. Si les écoles avaient voulu protéger leur site, elles l'auraient fait comme certaines. Or, là, plusieurs adresses sont disponibles via Google donc accessibles par tout le monde. S'il y a avait quelque chose à reprocher à quelqu'un, ce serait sûrement aux écoles . 

Mais, quoi qu'il en soit, pour avoir posé la question à quelqu'un travaillant chez Apple, ils ne vont pas vérifier si vous êtes bien étudiant ou non. *Sauf, lorsque vous passez par l'intranet de l'école, où les justificatifs, dans ce cas, sont obligatoires !*

Me rendant en faculté de médecine l'année prochaine, je compte, également, utiliser ce biais pour me payer un MacBook Pro. En tant qu'étudiant, j'essaye de faire attention à mes finances, alors quand il s'agit de réduction de 12%, c'est d'autant plus intéressant car cela permet le financement d'autres équipements. 

Salutations;


----------



## esv^^ (18 Novembre 2012)

Frodor a dit:


> (je suis lycéen) !
> J'ai déjà commandé  un iMac 27"et un Mac mini il y a 5 mois . Je compte, également, utiliser ce biais pour me payer un MacBook Pro.
> 
> En tant qu'étudiant, j'essaye de faire attention à mes finances, alors quand il s'agit de réduction de 12%, c'est d'autant plus intéressant car cela permet le financement d'autres équipements.



Whaou! Il est riche le lycée-étudiant: à 18 ans te payer un iMac 27, un Mac Mini et bientôt un MacBook Pro!


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2012)

Frodor a dit:


> *Sauf, lorsque vous passez par l'intranet de l'école, où les justificatifs, dans ce cas, sont obligatoires !*



What ???
Il faut être inscrit dans une école pour pouvoir accéder à son Intranet, donc au lien AppleOnCampus qui est mis à la disposition des étudiants inscrits.
Apple ne demande aucun justificatif lorsqu'on passe par ce lien AOC.


----------



## isams (18 Novembre 2012)

Donc si je comprend bien il y a 2 offres :


L'offre pour tout les étudiants : obligation de fournir une preuve pour valider la commande.
L'offre AppleOnCampus (la plus intéressante) : obligation de passer par l'intranet de l'école.

Je passe ma commande Vendredi on verra bien


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Whaou! Il est riche le lycée-étudiant: à 18 ans te payer un iMac 27, un Mac Mini et bientôt un MacBook Pro!



Sans compter l'iPad et l'iPhone qui sont déjà en sa possession 



isams a dit:


> Donc si je comprend bien il y a 2 offres :
> 
> 
> L'offre pour tout les étudiants : obligation de fournir une preuve pour valider la commande.
> ...



Oui, ça résume bien.


----------



## SteevenD (18 Novembre 2012)

@Frodor De quels liens que l'on peut trouver sur Google parle tu ?

Et Merci a tout les autres !


----------



## SteamEdge (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjours, en passant par l'Apple Store Education, j'ai acheter un MBA en 2010 et un Mac Mini il y a 3 semaines. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de justificatifs. Pareil pour mon frère avec son MBP de 2009. 
La commande se fait comme pour les autres achats, à la différence qu'il y a une centaines d'euros en moins


----------



## Larme (18 Novembre 2012)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Apple *peut* demander un justificatif.


Lorsque j'ai effectué mes achats, on ne m'en a pas demandé. 
Mais cela peut arriver.


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai effectué mes achats, on ne m'en a pas demandé.
> Mais cela peut arriver.



En effet j'avais été surpris, mais comme c'était au début de mon doctorat et que je n'avais pas encore validé l'accès de l'AOC de Paris IV (inscription un peu longue à cause d'un changement d'université), c'est peut-être pour ça. J'étais passé par le Store éducation (par téléphone) et c'est le vendeur qui m'avait dit que je pouvais bénéficier de l'AOC.


----------



## KHannibal (18 Novembre 2012)

De mon côté, mon expérience se résume en deux "systèmes" :

Soit mon université (suisse) me proposait des rabais encore plus avantageux mais dans ce cas je devais passer par les pages (sécurisées) de l'université, qui me renvoyaient ensuite sur l'Apple Store (suisse) avec mon panier déjà rempli. Là, aucun justificatif à envoyer mais vu que j'ai été identifié par mon uni, ça semble logique.

Soit j'achète sur l'Apple Store Education sans passer par les pages de mon université. Mais dans ce cas, Apple ne m'a jamais rien demandé comme justificatif. Alors soit c'était un oubli, soit...

Toujours est-il que je n'ai jamais envoyé quoi que ce soit. Et l'adresse e-mail de mon compte Apple n'est pas et n'a jamais été mon adresse e-mail académique.

Conclusion ?


----------



## isams (22 Novembre 2012)

Apple a mit à jour la liste des écoles partenaires, tout est sécurisé maintenant!! :sick:


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2012)

Evidemment, jvous ai balancés.

Bande de voleurs.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2012)

isams a dit:


> Apple a mit à jour la liste des écoles partenaires, tout est *sécurisé* maintenant!! :sick:



Qu'est-ce que tu entends par sécurisé ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Essaie, tu verras bien.  Sérieusement, si c'était possible un tel plan, tout le monde en profiterait. Allez, ne rêve pas.


 
A raison d'un MacBook Air et un MacBook Pro par an sur le store belge enseignant/étudiant depuis 4 ans, Apple ne m'a toujours rien demandé... Et je ne suis pas le seul dans le cas.


----------

